# Our aviary...



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

This is our aviary. We keep doves, cockatiels, quail and one rescued pigeon.











Our first dove baby of the season...










Second baby dove of the season...











And our first cockatiel egg!!











Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

WOW, that's awesome. The babies look so adorable.

For the tiel egg, what kind of bedding is that? And can you put more in it? The problem with the egg being able to touch the floor of the nest box is that it can suck the moisture out of the egg and it wont help the egg retain any heat.


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

It's hay, I'll go out and add more right now. We live in Louisiana so moisture is usually never a problem. Humid as all heck down here! Haha

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

Nice Aviary!!! I wish I had the space and weather for an aviary The baby doves are adorable too! 

Its good to add more bedding, if the egg hatches and the baby is on the wood floor it might get splayed leg.


----------



## charisse12 (Mar 2, 2012)

Just went and added a bunch more, mom wasn't too happy but hopped right back in the nest box.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SuzieQueue (Mar 12, 2012)

wow super avary! and cute babies


----------



## Mentha (Jul 11, 2010)

Awww I love dovelings. Mine coo whenever the porch light is on at night. It drives the neighbors batty, but I like to know that they aren't being scared off the nest.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww so cute


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

They re really cute Hope you get a lovely baby tuiel too Thanks for sharing X x


----------



## JaimeS (Nov 28, 2011)

Very nice! I also love dove cooing


----------



## sunnysmom (Sep 23, 2011)

Very cute little babies.


----------

